# Best Cobia day I've had



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Yesterday my Dad, Teo (Crawfish), and I went out with Captain Ben of Above Average Charters. We fished around the Chesapeake Bay Bridge and we flat out smoked'em! We got our limit with plenty of time to spare and released several others. The biggest was about seventy-five pounds smallest was in the mid thirties, all sight casted. If you are looking to go for cobia in the Chesapeake area give him a call 757-621-5094. I'll post picks if I can figure it out.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Great report...Tidalfish broke?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

man i want one!!


----------

